
Housing for a gazillion startups (Titan Missile Base) - terpua
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190162956846&category=1607
======
jkush
That's EXACTLY where I'm going to go hide when the zombies take over.

------
jraines
The only way to win this auction is not to play.

------
rrival
Y-Silo?

